# java Begriffserklärung



## Macvot (21. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte wissen was der Befehl *protected* und der Befehl *private* bedeutet bzw. für was die gut sind.

Danke![/b]


----------



## ARadauer (21. Nov 2007)

wenn du etwas private deklarierst, haben andere klassen darauf keinen zugriff, also sie können zb diese methode nicht aufrufen.

protected ist ähnlich, nur haben abgeleitet klassen auf die protected methoden und member schon zugriff


----------



## Guest (21. Nov 2007)

Siehe im Java Buch


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> protected ist ähnlich, nur haben abgeleitet klassen auf die protected methoden und member schon zugriff


sowie Klassen im selben Package!

ms


----------



## Loep (21. Nov 2007)

Bei protected haben Klassen im selben Package keinen Zugriff, oder irre ich mich?
Das wäre doch Package Scope, also wenn nix davor steht.


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

protected und default access unterscheiden sich nur darin, dass auf einen protected member einer Klasse auch eine Klasse ausserhalb des Packages durch Vererbung zugreifen kann.

ms


----------

